# Tips for seasoning



## djjubbajubba (Oct 16, 2017)

A little back story about me: I grew up in Southern California (in virginia now) where we had a fire in the fireplace, maybe, twice a year. Fire wood was purchased at the corner store.

Now, to my topic. 

I recently found a guy locally that had downed a pecan tree, and got two 5 foot logs from him. I'm splitting it now. I've never seasoned wood in my life. Does anyone have any tips on not letting it rot through the winter? Also, any tips on splitting, or seasoning are very welcome.


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 16, 2017)

Keep it dry.  That's the big thing.  It will take months to dry it.

I would split into the size you want then wait


----------



## bluewhisper (Oct 16, 2017)

Yes, keep it dry, and it will dry sooner if it's already split. A general rule of thumb is that it takes a year to season. My experience with maple was that before a year, it would burn OK in the offset but the smoke still tended to be white-ish and harsh. It has improved with time.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Oct 16, 2017)

Can not agree more....keep it dry!  Also, stack the firewood on landscaping timbers.  Do not stack the firewood against a wood house,  wood shed, wood fence, etc. (this would promote terminates) make sure the stacks gets plenty of air flow.


----------



## djjubbajubba (Oct 17, 2017)

Thanks, guys. I've got mine on a large hearth  next to my shed. I'm going to move it near my garden so it gets more sunshine. I just don't want my wood to go to waste like the wood that was already stacked on it when we moved in (I'm pretty sure it's been there a while, though).


----------



## djjubbajubba (Oct 26, 2017)

Update: I've found that putting wood in about to use in my propane grill (on the top shelve) for an hour or two at 500 degrees makes it dry as hell.


----------



## wahoowad (Nov 18, 2017)

Firewood hoarders such as myself use a moisture meter to determine if it is dry. That said, I don't know what is acceptable for smokewood.


----------



## dward51 (Nov 18, 2017)

Pecan, I use when it's very well dry.  However I know some pit masters who swear by green (still freshly cut) hickory in their pits, but those are stick burners.  If you are going to use the pecan in chunks in a charcoal smoker, go ahead and cut them into the final chunk size.  More surface area and the smaller size of the chunk will speed the drying process.


----------



## djjubbajubba (Nov 21, 2017)

Nah, I'm burning wood.


----------

